# Pond has a ton of dead fish.



## Kevan (Sep 19, 2010)

We just noticed yesterday that out pond has a ton of dead fish and frogs around the edges. Most of them are small but there are a few bigger ones. Hoping that they all didn't die. What's the easiest way to clean them up? Do you wait until they float or try and take it. 

Did anyone else come across this problem? This is the first time this had happened to me but this is my first pond that we dug and stocked three years ago. 

I'm thinking that it just got too cold and the loss of oxygen killed them. It's a shame that there is not much I can do about it either as I have geothermal coils in the bottom of the pond (stupid idea don't do that unless you absolutely have to. Have had nothing but problems) 

My pond is roughly 1/2 acre and about 16' deep in the middle. I can't put any typ of aerator in it over the winter because it will mess with my geothermal and I'll be running on electric heat. I'm about done with the pond loops. I've been holding off on putting in ground loops because I have 7 of them and at a cost of about $1800 a loop is pretty tough to take on.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

It's the cycle of life, probably just as easy to pretty much leave the dead stuff alone.
Heron's, Crayfish, Turtles & Larger fish that survived will probably benefit and do the clean up for you.


----------



## Kevan (Sep 19, 2010)

I figured I would just get the ones that floated up to shore and leave the ones that don't as long as it doesn't start to smell. I can't imagine that they all died but I'm not sure. I stocked it three years ago with around 500 fish. I haven't seen that many big ones do hopefully I'm ok.


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

were running an open loop geo,water goes right into pond.Do you not have good water supply for one.


----------



## Kevan (Sep 19, 2010)

I have city water. No well. I never really thought of that though. Would I only need one well for a 6 ton system? A well would be a hell of a lot cheaper than loops.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

It likely was oxygen depletion. You should consider a surface bubbler if you can't run an aireator. I would call Stoney Creek in Grant for advice


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.michigan.gov/som/0,4669,7-192-29938-324934--,00.html



> DNR says fish kills may be common following this winter's extreme conditions
> 
> Contact: Gary Whelan or Chris Freiburger, 517-284-5830 or Ed Golder, 517-284-5815
> Agency: Natural Resources
> ...


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

You defiantly want A well our 4ton water furnace unit uses about6 gallons per minute Maybee more. We have A 1600 sq ft ranch everything is electric we keep the thermo set at 68 our average bills this past winter were about 320.00. Summer running air set at 70 bills are about 150 for whole house.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

If it killed the frogs more than likely it is a total loss. You might try just restocking. You might try just drilling holes in the winter it might let enough oxygen in that you do not need an aerator.


----------



## Kevan (Sep 19, 2010)

I just talked to my geo guy about doing the open loop system. Biggest cost would be the well which I would have done myself prob about 3k then I guess there's a water storage tank that's about 1k. Then for him switching it over about another 800. Wish I would have know that at three years ago!! What a waste of money on the loops. He said that each ton uses about 1.5gal per min and one well would be fine as I have a 6ton and wells will produce about 17gal per min. 

I guess I should have done a little more research before just putting the loops in the pond. 

I have a 3200 sq ft house and I keep it at 70 in summer and winter. My bills the last three years would only average about 300/month (all electric I have no gas at the house), but this winter I got one that was almost 600 and my furnace was running stage two for quite awhile. 

Does the pump for the well running all the time cost a lot to run? 



My bill


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

the pump is what uses all the electric,your unit is more efficient to heat but open are better for cooling. 70 wow these units aren't made for that kind of heat,water coming out of the ground here is 52 degrees.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

If I read it right you have city water why would you install another well? But back to your question on cost of open loop(pump and dump) most of my customers are paying $250-300 per month


----------



## Kevan (Sep 19, 2010)

I just figured it would be cheaper than running it with city water all the time? Am I even allowed to connect it to city water?


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Not trying to bust the well thread, just passing on to the younger folks an FYI for those that aren't aware of a detail regarding city water costs.
Some jurisdictions in SE Michigan in particular, have water and sewer services from the Detroit system.
If you're paying a municipality for the household water on a single meter then you're more than likely getting billed a combination of water AND sewer in that bill.
In Rochester hills we had a separate utility meter on the outside faucets for lawn and garden, pond etc.
This water didn't go back into the sewer so that part of the bill was left off.


----------



## Kevan (Sep 19, 2010)

I actually live in Ira twp. We have our own little water department that is not connected to Detroit. We also do not have sanitary sewer here I have my own septic field so I don't get the sewer charges on any of my water. My bills are about half of when I lives in st clair shores which is great! I love having city water, all I drink is water (and a few brews here and there lol) I don't know if I could survive in a well lol.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

You did not say how deep it is. If it's shallow, the depth of the ice will kill them.
If it's deep you can keep the snow off and let the sun get to it.
Many ponds across the state had die offs this winter.


----------



## Kevan (Sep 19, 2010)

It's pretty deep. It's oval and goes to about 15-16' deep in the middle. After about 5' from the shore it gets deep pretty quick.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

City water has fluoride and other crap in it, not good for drinking or fish.
Very lucky to have a new well here, love it and its good for the critters,the plants, and especially me and the family!


----------



## Kevan (Sep 19, 2010)

I live in a small little twp. With our own water dept. I'm pretty sure they do not put fluoride in our water. You have me wondering now, I'm going to call on Monday and ask them. I just looked up online but couldn't find anything on it.


----------

